# Sismologia - Edifício construído para simular sismo



## Vince (14 Abr 2007 às 14:14)

Investigadores americanos da San Diego’s Jacobs School of Engineering construiram um edifício de 7 andares com 275 toneladas para recriar os efeitos e forças do sismo de 17 Janeiro de 1994 em Los Angeles no edifício.

O edifício foi apetrechado com 600 sensores de variados tipos. O edifício foi então submetido a um sismo artificial, tendo tudo sido filmado e registado. As imagens e o imenso caudal de dados fornecido pelos sensores vão agora ser processados em supercomputadores para melhorar modelos sísmicos de estruturas.







Links:

http://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/newsrel/supercomputer/04-07Earthquake.asp
http://visservices.sdsc.edu/projects/nees/article.php


----------

